# 1890's ????? What?



## okozzy (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey fellow CABER's I know this is not one of those highly sough after rare "Indian" bicycles, etc., but  would still like to figure out what I've got here.

I snatched her off of Craigslist for 200 bucks, she seems to be complete and all original, not sure about the paint though as there are no pinstripes; headbadge mounting holes are horizontal and 2" apart. I imagine she was stored indoors for a long time as there is no rust and the original nickle is in real good shape.
The wheels are true.
The "Wards Riverside Mate" single tube tires still hold air!

There's not much to do to this bike, except ride and enjoy, really.


----------



## okozzy (Dec 1, 2012)

*more pics.*

more pictures.......


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 1, 2012)

*Beauty*

$200 on craigs? Boy did you ever overpay


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2012)

Amazing photo work and a great bike. Ladies or not...I'm jealous.


----------



## bike (Dec 1, 2012)

*Great*

score!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## rhenning (Dec 1, 2012)

I would guess it is more 19teens/20s in age.  Roger


----------



## okozzy (Dec 1, 2012)

*Hard to say*



rhenning said:


> I would guess it is more 19teens/20s in age.  Roger




Hard to say; reason I am thinking pre-turn of the century, is due to the soldered spokes, closed fork ends plus the fact that it's a fixed geard bike v.s. 19teens/20's most came with some sort of coaster brake.

*Does anyone know who manufactured that front chain ring? / Bike Brand?*


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2012)

...sorry, forgot, yea toc or prior, except tires of course.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 1, 2012)

1890's, nice score, you may never know what it is and that's OK.  You didn't even pay for the pedals.  Would be at LEAST at $1500 bike at Copake today.  Ladies bikes are desirable in early stuff, not like the ballooners. Mens do bring more generally but that would be a 5 or 600 bike anyway


----------



## okozzy (Dec 1, 2012)

*Wow!*



pelletman said:


> 1890's, nice score, you may never know what it is and that's OK.  You didn't even pay for the pedals.  Would be at LEAST at $1500 bike at Copake today.  Ladies bikes are desirable in early stuff, not like the ballooners. Mens do bring more generally but that would be a 5 or 600 bike anyway




Wow!!!!, starting to like this bike more and more and you are right I may never know the brand, but oh well.

What is it about us humans that makes us remove the badge and by doing that steal the identity and soul of the bike?. Is it, I am too lazy to save this bike, but i will remove the badge so that no one will ever be able to properly identify it?
Is it collectors or just good old Joe Blow that does this?
There enough said.:o


----------



## pelletman (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm being a  bit sarcastic about Copake, prices were crazy there today.  

Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men?!


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 2, 2012)

*Looks like a keeper to me!*

Though i really dig these old girls! I.M.O. Nice pick even at $200!


----------



## okozzy (Aug 10, 2014)

*Hartford Cycle company*

Things are slow so following up on old started threads...

After much research the bicycle turned out to be a "Vedette pattern 22" and the paint turns out is original w/ pinstripes.

Now if I could only find a badge, take a look!

http://www.gifarmer.com/bike/bike_hartford-vedette.shtml


----------

